# ibook says safari quit unexpectedly



## zbree (Dec 27, 2010)

Safari was working just fine on ibook g4 then my son updated some files and now it won't go online it says "the application safari quit unexpectedly" and it will not relaunch??? It says I have no problems with the connection I went over to my moms and tried to connect to her wireless router and it said the same thing, if anyone knows how to resolve this yay!!! Thank you


----------



## Saga Lout (Sep 15, 2004)

*Hello and welcome to TSG.

I think Safari would need to be reinstalled but you seem to have proved this would not appear to be a network issue, I think you'll find better advice on the Mac sub Forum under the Operating Systems tab. Click on Report to the bottom right of your post and ask a Moderator to transfer this thread.
*


----------

